# Contrôle d'un iPad à Distance



## its_mana (4 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aimerai savoir, est-ce qu'il est possible de prendre la main sur un iPad à distance à partir d'un ordinateur, mon MacBook Air 13" 2014 en l'occurence (comme on le fait avec TeamViewer d'ordinateur à ordinateur ?).

Merci et bonne soirée !


----------



## Larme (20 Mai 2015)

Pas possible.
Une applications iOS est sandboxée, et ses actions sont limitées. Pas possible de contrôler autre chose que sa propre application.
En cas de jailbreak, cela devrait être possible cependant.


----------

